# slumming



## NYEast72

Hi again - how exactly would you say "I went slumming" in Greek??

Thanks -


----------



## Acestor

Hi. It very much depends on the context. I believe that *περνώ φτωχικά* or *τη βγάζω σπαρτιάτικα* might do in some cases. But for the title of this book or the use of 'slumming' in it you might need something more precise.


----------



## NYEast72

Thanks for the reply - those words do not really come close to the meaning that "you were slumming it" when,,,,bla bla bla if you know what I mean - to say that I was slumming it  really means you were way down beneath your social/soceioecomic status or such,,,to endure conditions or situations that are lower than what one is accustomed to.......beneath your station or such....

I just don't know exactly how to say it precisely in Greek -


----------



## NYEast72

To onoma sas Elliniko einai - den toxo akousi pote - efxaristo - Athena


----------



## Acestor

I don't want you to say it in Greek. But it would help if you gave us a sentence as you would use it or a sentence from the Internet which best reflects what you have in mind. 'Blah blah' does not help.

(Ακέστωρ is a nick. It was also a nick for Apollo, and meant healer. It's not used in modern Greek.)


----------



## NYEast72

Alright, let's see  --- if I were to say to you,,, "I was slumming it" or "I went slumming" when I decided to see you, spend time with you,,,,etc.  meaning that "you are way beneath me' figuratively...........quite an insult !!!!  Megali prosvoli............


----------



## Acestor

Right. This, you see, is an extension of the original meaning, Urban Dictionary material. 

I've no idea whether young people in Greece have an equivalent idiom. I know they often use this for men who will go to bed with just about any girl.

I might end up saying *Έριξα πολύ το επίπεδό μου*, but there's nothing idiomatic or slangish about it.


----------



## NYEast72

Kala lete - se polli xamilo "epipedo" alla sta Agklika,,,,it's a bit more insulting than that and really takes into account a wider meaning of the word "slum"  - in Greek it's pretty much 
more gentle ....OK,,,,well, thank you so much gia tin voithia sas - Athena

PS...I'm afriad I am not familiar with "street language in Greek" - amerikanakia eimaste .....................


----------



## NYEast72

OK, thank you.  Athena


----------

